# Sunday River Nov 1st, 2015



## jrd100 (Nov 1, 2015)

Lapped T2 then called it a day. Awesome spring-like conditions, most of the trail had coverage. Kudos to Sunday River for making skiing possible this weekend!!! Think cold temps!!


----------



## Brad J (Nov 1, 2015)

would not ski that lower section with my ski's!!!!!


----------



## ss20 (Nov 1, 2015)

Not sure if you went skiing or went to the beach based on those last two pics :-o

Not a good day to try out a new pair of skis, huh?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 1, 2015)

Those pics are deceiving.  It's the 100 foot run out back to the lift.   

A little dirt in the snow isn't going to do much damage to a set of skis


----------



## JimG. (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks good to me, too bad it's 6 hours away.


----------



## mriceyman (Nov 1, 2015)

Brad J said:


> would not ski that lower section with my ski's!!!!!



Gota have early and late season skis in the quiv


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Harvey (Nov 1, 2015)

Saving skis for what? I'm 56. I'd ski that any time.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 1, 2015)

It was actually pretty good. The bottom section looks worse than it was.  No crowds while I was there. I'm glad I went today, unless the forecasts are wrong I can't see them being open next week.


----------



## Vortex (Nov 2, 2015)

I was first chair out. Put in 7 quick runs and headed home to watch football.  Was like late April, early May.  Snow was soft low crowds. It was like  having our own private club.


----------



## jrd100 (Nov 2, 2015)

Mildcat said:


> It was actually pretty good. The bottom section looks worse than it was.



I agree! Here are some more pics of the trail before the "beach". So for the 90% of the trail, conditions were really good (esp. for 5 days of snowmaking).







Mildcat said:


> I'm glad I went today, unless the forecasts are wrong I can't see them being open next week.



I doubt they will be open next weekend as well, temps are not supposed to be below freezing until Saturday night (Nov 7th), not sure if they will have a big enough window to make snow. So when there's snow, go!


----------



## skiMEbike (Nov 2, 2015)

Agree with others....Conditions were very good considering.   I skied a 2-3 hours Sunday afternoon (place was empty-ski onto the chair).  Very spring like with some nice bumps on the sides.   Huge Kudos to Sunday River for making it happen...Impressive to be able to ski considering the weather/temps we've had.  

Not quite a WROD:


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 2, 2015)

JimG. said:


> Looks good to me, too bad it's 6 hours away.



Agreed.  It works for me.  This time of year you take what you can get.


----------



## dlague (Nov 2, 2015)

We almost made the trek of 2.5 hours but opted to chill out instead.  Kind of wish we would have gone to the fun of it!


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 2, 2015)

Skis are meant to be skied on. Looks good to me considering it's been in the 50s.


----------



## chuckstah (Nov 2, 2015)

I wish I went. Looks good to me. May be another 2 weeks or so before anything is much better given the warm forecasts.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 2, 2015)

From SR on 3/23/2012, the whole mountain had spots like this, and we still had a lot of fun.  It was the worst I've EVER experienced at SR in March, but it was better than sitting at home!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 2, 2015)

Hope we never see a March like that ever again.   Of all the crappy weather events I've experienced in a lifetime on snow, that nuclear March takes the cake for worst ever.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 2, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope we never see a March like that ever again.   Of all the crappy weather events I've experienced in a lifetime on snow, that nuclear March takes the cake for worst ever.



Yes that was an emotionally scarring year. Thanks for bringing it up again.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## SkiFanE (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice - wish I was there!  I always wonder what people save their skis for lol. My new skis last year got a good gouge on first day of T2 WROD - got that out of the way lol.


----------



## ss20 (Nov 2, 2015)

March 2012... the heat.  Painful to step outside and know snow was melting in 70 degree weather in the middle of March.


----------



## Brad J (Nov 3, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Skis are meant to be skied on. Looks good to me considering it's been in the 50s.



Can I use yours , I have spent way to much time and money keeping them fresh, no beach snow for them, I have not had a pair of "rock Ski's" for quite a few years BSL 302


----------



## Brad J (Nov 3, 2015)

SkiFanE said:


> Nice - wish I was there!  I always wonder what people save their skis for lol. My new skis last year got a good gouge on first day of T2 WROD - got that out of the way lol.



Thats what I am talking about !!!!


----------



## doublediamond (Nov 15, 2015)

Why are they making snow on Aurora Peak?


----------



## Brad J (Nov 15, 2015)

They will spread the snow thin in a lot of directions for thanksgiving weekend


----------



## Vortex (Nov 16, 2015)

Brad J said:


> They will spread the snow thin in a lot of directions for thanksgiving weekend



Making  snow where and when ever.   I think we will have a decent amount of terrain for Thanksgiving.

I skied yesterday.  T2 was good after we broke it up on the first run.  Punch was Firm.


----------



## jrd100 (Nov 17, 2015)

Bob R said:


> I skied yesterday.  T2 was good after we broke it up on the first run.  Punch was Firm.



I was up there today and lapped T2 and Punch, both trails part WROD, part powder snow. WROD skiing makes me appreciate the regular season though. The ski season is finally here! Also maybe some natural snow on Sunday as well!!!! Let the games begin.........


----------



## Vortex (Nov 18, 2015)

jrd100 said:


> I was up there today and lapped T2 and Punch, both trails part WROD, part powder snow. WROD skiing makes me appreciate the regular season though. The ski season is finally here! Also maybe some natural snow on Sunday as well!!!! Let the games begin.........



Thanks for the update.


----------



## jrd100 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sunday River 11/28/15 from the SW Summit of Puzzle Mountain. El Nino be gone! Awesome work Sunday River snowmakers, way to make it happen on the East Coast.


----------



## Quietman (Nov 28, 2015)

jrd100 said:


> Sunday River 11/28/15 from the SW Summit of Puzzle Mountain. El Nino be gone! Awesome work Sunday River snowmakers, way to make it happen on the East Coast.
> 
> View attachment 17982



Very nice shot!!  The trails really stand out without any natural snow around.  Puzzle Mtn. is a nice hike.


----------



## Vortex (Dec 3, 2015)

I was there.  Fantastic shot.  I would make that into a picture to hang it on the wall.


----------

